# Cap & Ball Revolver vs. Modern Handgun Qualification Course



## Hrfunk (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi all! Attached below is a link to my newest video. In this one, I stand the concept of the modern defensive handgun on its head as I take on the current Ohio Peace Officer's handgun qualification course with my Pietta/Remington New Army Cap & Ball revolver. To see how it goes, follow the link! As always, be sure to let me know your thoughts after you watch the video!

HRF


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Back when I was regularly competing, one of our team-mates decided to do the Cooper Assault course with a cap-and-ball revolver, handling the required reloads by changing out the revolver's cylinder.

His attempt was slow, due to the reloads, but completely successful.

Darn funny, too. But that had been his point all along.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'll bet Clint practiced this before this scene was filmed. At the 55 second mark, he reloads without looking at the gun.


----------



## Hrfunk (Sep 19, 2018)

win231 said:


> I'll bet Clint practiced this before this scene was filmed. At the 55 second mark, he reloads without looking at the gun.


Considering the way the scene was edited, I wonder how much of it HE did at all. I also think the way that cylinder came out makes it look like it was a "doctored" Hollywood gun. Still, it's fun to watch!

HRF


----------

